# Coffee Reduces the Risk of Diabetes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Coffee Reduces the Risk of Diabetes WASHINGTON – Drinking coffee may help prevent diabetes, according to a new study published in the Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry (2010;58(9):5597-603). Researchers fed either water or coffee to a group of laboratory mice commonly used to study diabetes. Coffee consumption prevented the development of high-blood sugar and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

